# Which finger do you use to navigate with the touchpad?



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I know, useless question...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I switch between middle and index. Ring finger for scrolling.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thumb


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Right index


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm really surprised that someone uses their thumb... I have to try this.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

i hate the touchpad, always have a reg mouse with me


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Middle finger. It's longer and I can use my index finger to click the buttons while resting my palm and arm on the desk or table. 

I find index/thumb combination awkward


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't use a touchpad. I have something far better.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

It's odd, I use my thumb for the cursor, but then when I click, my thumb moves to the button and my index finger replaces it, though there are time when I use my index finger as well. I guess it depends on what I'm looking at. I just realised I also use my pinky to hit the arrow key to scroll in sites. I'm just weird like that.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

heroin said:


> I don't use a touchpad. I have something far better.


I tried it the other day in my teacher's laptop and it was quite awkward. I know it's probably a matter of getting used to it, but is it really "far better"...


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

SMOOZIE said:


> I tried it the other day in my teacher's laptop and it was quite awkward. I know it's probably a matter of getting used to it, but is it really "far better"...


I've had a Thinkpad with both the isometric joystick and a touch pad for more than 3 years. In all that time I don't remember using the touchpad even once.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I voted index but it's a index/middle combo. It's awkward though, and I much prefer my mouse.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Index finger and I hit the buttons with my thumb. I would think using your thumb would be very inaccurate and limiting in motion. For many guys it would take up a good portion of the touchpad.

I hate pointing sticks. I always have to turn the touchpad back on with my sister's laptop because she turns it off and uses the stick. I finally adjusted her touchpad settings and sensitivity for her and after years of using a stick she suddenly decided she much prefers the touchpad now. Same with my husband. He kept plugging in a regular mouse until I adjusted the settings on the touchpad to his liking.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Middle finger, index finger sits on the left click.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

my pinky

because I'm dainty and I want my laptop to know it


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

middle, my index does the clicking.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Index finger. But I use my wireless mouse 99% of the time.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Index, sometimes middle.


----------



## mathman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Middle finger because I use the index finger to press the left click button to activate a control and move the middle finger to move the control such as a scroll bar. I must have trained my middle finger to do this because if I try to use my index finger on the pad, I feel lost and totally uncoordinated. It is similar to trying to change your breathing technique in a swimming stroke where you have established one technique already like breathing on both sides alternately instead of just one side.

To make matters worse, each manufacturers touchpad and buttons are different requiring different techniques to get the control buttons working right. On one machine, you hit the button square on, on another, you hit the buttons on its far edge, and on one more, the left click is on the entire pad except the right lower corner is the right click. Its very annoying to switch from machine to machine and I often wish I was using a mouse through the USB port.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm on an iPad and I switch between my thumb and index.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Right index


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

my little pinky


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Index finger. Occasionally thumb though.


----------

